

Alan Turing pardoned [pdf] - erichurkman
http://cryptome.org/2013/12/turing-pardon.pdf

======
bowyakka
This document looks fantastically fake.

UK bills don't tend to use a fake cursive font, they don't tend to have common
language like "Greetings!", there is no court at Sandringham that I have heard
of, and the bill to pardon Mr Turing is not through its full process in the
house of commons.

[http://services.parliament.uk/bills/2013-14/alanturingstatut...](http://services.parliament.uk/bills/2013-14/alanturingstatutorypardon.html)

~~~
ksrm
"Greeting!", no less.

~~~
tjohns
My understanding is that this is actually standard form for certain official
documents in the UK. Example:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letters_patent#Form_of_British_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letters_patent#Form_of_British_Letters_Patent)

~~~
erichurkman
It certainly has a more distinct ring to it than "To whom it may concern:"

------
radicalbyte
This looks fake, it is scheduled for a second debate in the 2nd house
(Parliament, the one that's democratically elected) in February 2014.

[http://services.parliament.uk/bills/2013-14/alanturingstatut...](http://services.parliament.uk/bills/2013-14/alanturingstatutorypardon.html)

~~~
erichurkman
You're right; I thought they had already done the second reading, but it was a
reading in the House of Lords instead.

That said, the Parliament website is fantastic. The US sites are getting
better, but the overall flow for public bills in the UK's site is so much
nicer.

Edit: the original schedule looks like it was altered after MP Christopher
Chope raised an objection.

------
ska
Better late than never, I suppose. Assuming this is a legit leak.

------
aerolite
"graciously pleased to extend our grace and mercy".. what a bunch of garbage.
I hope that is toned down for the actual pardon.

------
Nobilmente
Isn't that a mis-print in the third line? There's an extraneous "it" in the
text.

------
bonemachine
Not only does it come a bit late (if legit), it also soft-pedals the abuses
against him.

------
vixen99
This demeans the word 'apology'. It's bereft of meaning and viciously partisan
to the extent that I find it disgusting in view of the many who've suffered
and are now dead and unremembered. Pity energy wasn't better spent in further
public explication of his significance and achievements.

------
wrongc0ntinent
Good thing he didn't chemically castrate anyone, they'd never pardon that.

------
ultrafez
I hope this is real - but can anyone prove this is legitimate?

~~~
aardvark179
The second reading of the bill in the House of Commons is not due until the
28th of February, so even if this is a draft it's not the real deal yet.

I have to say I feel uneasy about this whole thing, I'd be much happier if we
pardoned everyone prosecuted under the same law.

------
stackcollision
Little late there, eh?

